# my first bridgeport!



## dcheff (Mar 26, 2013)

sorry if this is in the wrong section

Finally purchased my first mill, i got it off of craigslist for 600$ it is just an old j head. I also instantly bought a variable speed head for it. got it to my buddies shop and decided it needed to be painted before i put it to work. the only problem is that it had about 10 coats of paint on it. here are some pictures of it in various stages.

look at the next post for small pics.



after 1.5 gallons of stripper and a lot of elbow grease i think i will finally have a good working mill.

ps the original head and adapter plate are for sale if anyone needs them


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 26, 2013)

Lets see if this works? ------ "Billy G"


----------



## Rbeckett (Mar 26, 2013)

I always used Easy Off oven cleaner to remove the built up paint.  Then a good rinse with the pressure washer and let dry.  Gray hammered look paint looks great on em too.  Congrats on the new to you machine!!!!

Bob


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice looking mill, I love the colors you used too. I'm interested in the J head, do you have the knuckle too? PM me with details please.


----------



## dcheff (Mar 26, 2013)

thanks for the pics bill, i will go and delete mine now, no idea how to resize them as i already have on photobucket but they are still huge here. oh and btw the mill is just gray, the blue is painters tape over all of the parts i dont want painted.

as for the knuckle, i have no idea if i have it since i dont know what it is lol.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 26, 2013)

The knuckle is the part that makes the head nod.


----------



## dcheff (Mar 26, 2013)

ok in that case i do not have it, my head is just mounted to the beam with no knuckle, im not fancy enough to use that anyways


----------

